# صوره:قعيد يذهب للمسجد حبواً.. وأبناؤه يفرشون له الطريق لتقيه حرارة الشمس



## عسل الباحه (20 مارس 2015)

*صوره:قعيد يذهب للمسجد حبواً.. وأبناؤه يفرشون له الطريق لتقيه حرارة الشمس*




https://twitter.com/share






تداول ناشطون على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، صورة لمسن قعيد، يقطع الطريق من منزله إلى المسجد يومياً، حبواً، فيما قام أبناؤه ببسط فراش على طول الطريق؛ لتقي أبيهم من حرارة الشمس.
وقال متداولو الصورة إنها لرجل يدعى “عبدالله عسيري”، فيما أثنوا على إخلاصه واجتهاده في العبادة، والحرص على أداء الصلوات في جماعة رغم حالته الصحية التي تبيح له أداءها بالمنزل، كما أشادوا ببر الأبناء بوالدهم المسن.
بدوره،
 نشر الشيخ عائض القرني، صورة الرجل المسن، على حسابه بموقع “تويتر”، وعلق قائلاً: “تأمل واخجل


----------



## عسل الباحه (20 مارس 2015)

*رد: صوره:قعيد يذهب للمسجد حبواً.. وأبناؤه يفرشون له الطريق لتقيه حرارة الشمس*

# عسل_ للشفاء_ طبيعى _واصلي ومجرب واليكم بعض اراء عملائنا الكرام عسل السدر الباحه http://haraj.com.sa/116843929/ .


----------

